# Certificates attestation from Rajasthan University



## rahul243 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi All,

Is there anybody who got B.E./ B.Tech or other degree's certificates attested from Rajasthan University? I would like to know how to get the certificates/mark sheets attested from Rajasthan University, did you take the sealed envelope back or the University directly sent it to WES?

My main concern is that, does the University staff (especially in India) know how to deal with this whole process and do they realize how crucial this thing to us. As far as Rajasthan University is concerned I am really very warried about that.

Looking for some advice.

Thanks in advance,
Rahul.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

How difficult is it for a university's Registrar's Office to issue an official transcript? This should be an incredibly common task for any legitimate university.


----------

